# Poorly baby mouse



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Could some one tell me how often a baby mouse of around 2 weeks should be fed when hand feeding? The friend I posted about a while back whose mouse was taking seizures has discovered that one mouse hasn't been sexed properly and now has a litter of mice. Most are okay but one little guy is really concerning her so she has been handfeeding him today. The mouse is getting lactol and egg mix via a syringe but I don't know how often my friend should be giving it to the little guy and how often during the night (e.g. should he be getting fed ever 2 hours day and night.) Sorry if it seems like a silly question but I've no idea and she really wants to give this boy the best chance of sirvival possible!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've never hand fed mice only rabbits but I believe someone posted before that they should eat every 6 hours at the least.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Beth  I'll pass that on to my friend


----------

